# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  LA CHALOTA (Allium ascalonicum)

## Ararat

La chalota, es una hortaliza que en tiempos de la colonia y hasta en la actualidad se venía cultivando tanto en los valles costeros como interandinos del Perú y que pasó desapercibida ya que se le llamaba simplemente cebolla roja o colorada. El cultivo de esta liliácea disminuyó por ser considerada una 'cebolla de inferior calidad' que al no tener las características estéticas de una cebolla porque no lo es, fué reemplazada sin saberlo por la cebolla morada o colorada.
El sabor de la chalota y la textura de la chalota son ligeramente muy superiores al de la cebolla, (entre un ajo y una cebolla) hay poquísimos agricultores que mantenian el cultivo de esta hortaliza sin saber que era una chalota, todavía deben quedar algunos.

----------


## THIERRY

hace tiempo que busco semilla de chalota, me pueden ayudar?

----------


## Ararat

En Sudamérica solo en Chile se puede conseguir semillas de chalota de calidad.  *Bejo Andes Ltda.* 
 Ebro 2740 Oficina 301
Las Condes, Santiago
+56 2 2335 1897 info@bejoandes.cl  Chalota | Bejo Chili

----------


## THIERRY

Es casi imposible traer de chile. todo un problema. muchas gracias por la respuesta.

----------


## Ararat

En Mendoza y San Juan Argentina tambien hay viveros certificados que producen semillas de chalota, mayormente productores de ajos y cebollas.

----------

